# Hi from WV!



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

I am a 17 year old horse rider from West Virginia. I have lived in West Virginia all my life. I started riding in 2008 when my mom found a place for me to do lessons at. It was a trail sable so I wasn’t able to do the jumping thing that I wanted, but I had a great time the summer that I learned to ride. In 2011 my cousin got her first horse. So we asked the riding stables if we could do stable work for free lessons. The big boss said yes, and at the end of the summer we both got jobs working up there! As of the time being I do not own a horse. But hopefully it won’t be long until I get one!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares in NC!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Ive been down here in NC for about a year now, but I lived in WV for almost 2 off and on, and my hubby is from WV....again welcome to the forum!


----------

